# Powakaddy Micra 6000 Trolley



## Indudennis (Sep 27, 2010)

Brilliant fits in the car just about anywhere, easy to use and store, good for away days!


----------



## brendy (Sep 27, 2010)

Fantastic concise report, advert removed.


----------

